# flat seas



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

with the forecast calling 1 to 2s this weekend who is going..... think we r leaving out off pc sunday....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We will def be going Saturday.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

my trip is pending Posner gets my impeller pump housing for my Honda this thurs or fri... fingers crossed :yes:


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went yesterday afternoon caught our limit in 40 min. Will be out every day this week


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably going to snapper fish this weekend and make a rig trip either Mon or Tues


----------



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Off work after tommorow for 7 days the plan is to go everyday... I have only got one RS trip in so far Seas have sucked.. Headed out of Destin..Good luck everyone


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

How is the water at Petronius, Beer Can, Marlin, and Ram? I'm going to get a Roff's report, but could someone give me a yes or no if there is blue water within 80nm of Dauphin Island?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone know what the scattered grass is doing???


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We will be fishing the MBGFC Jr. Angler this weekend.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

jordars said:


> How is the water at Petronius, Beer Can, Marlin, and Ram? I'm going to get a Roff's report, but could someone give me a yes or no if there is blue water within 80nm of Dauphin Island?


hilton's is showing blue water basically everywhere, from the Nipple out to and past the rigs. Literally, it's blue water everywhere!


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like the seas are going to be good, the blue water is good, I too am curious about the scattered grass. Anyone know?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

find out today.......


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Roffs is showing blue water from the nipple down thru the rigs all the way across to the other side of the canyon!


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Fishing and diving all weekend! finally some decent weather! tight lines and quiet bubbles boys!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

We're going snapper fishing tomorrow and hoping for better things on Saturday. I wish I lived down here. Flat water til next weekend apparently.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Water Boys said:


> Sounds like the seas are going to be good, the blue water is good, I too am curious about the scattered grass. Anyone know?


I haven't checked the currents, but the altimerty isn't terrible for the area after looking yesterday. Not great and defined, but not horrible.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Blue water is way closer then the reports. We went pass the nipple yesterday. Thinking all the rain is making the green water look like it starts at the nipple. It starts at the 300ft or so... Weeds are everywhere!!!!.. Enough weeds out there to cover florida. starting to come together But it is scattered. If they come together there is going to be some al some weed lines. I could not believe all the life we seen. Every patch of grass had some type of life and flying fish geeee wizzz they where all over.. Amazing !!!! I would give it a few more days unless you like to clear your trolling lines every few sec......


----------



## Drinkinbeer (Apr 22, 2012)

We went out to the marathon jacket to catch and release some Ajs yesterday there were three weed lines out there one at 20 35 and 46 the farthest was covered in chicken dolphin with some bigger ones around ended up with 50 dolphin for the grill miss yellow fin we are fishing the mbgfc jrs to the wTet looked good 50 miles out


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Fished an overnight on Friday on the Cabo 40 "Off Season". Ran toward the steps and put the baits in. Blue Green at that point. Hooked and lost first hoo soon after at the boat, then landed a small one, then had a hook pull on another, all within 40 minutes, at about 3-4 PM. Then picked up and ran toward the Petronius. Trolled around it till near dusk, with very few indications of topwater action, and then set up for jigging. Initial hookups were large hardtail, few of which made it to boat, based on sharks, close to rig, far from rig, didn't seem to matter. After 30 minutes or so, we got the message and headed to Beer Can. Same thing, but with more small Blackfins, also being taken by sharks. Moved on toward Marlin rig and same result, but with a few small Yellowfins and blackfins landed. On to Ram Powell at about 1 AM. One or two other boats there, a Contender 27 and a Contender 39 express. Jigging here paid off much better, with a good catch of Blackfins and small Yellowfins till setting up for morning troll, which did not produce any knock downs, nor did any significant surface action appear. Trolled back toward Petronius, then picked up and ran back toward steps where we put lines back in water, landed a mid 30's Hoo, and decent Dolphin, ran in, caught Snapper limit and spent the rest of the afternoon on Sat. cleaning boat and fish. Good weekend, but shark situation is out of control. Jigs need wire for sure.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There is definately plenty of blue water just as the reports show. Running out is a little choppy so go out early as it gets worse during the day.


----------

